# Buckminster und p2



## stefan! (10. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mein RCP-Projekt mit Buckminster/Hudson bauen. Dazu habe ich das Tutorial Headless Eclipse RCP builds with Buckminster and Hudson ausprobiert. Nach einigen Schwierigkeiten mit der Target Plattform 3.6 konnte ich das Mail-Template erfolgreich erstellen. 

Als ich aber dann das Projekt für P2-Updates hinzufügte (org.eclipselabs.p2.util) bekam ich folgende Fehler:

Java | [workspace] $ /var/lib/hudson/tools/bin/java -Dbuc

Was muss ich in den Files buckminster.cspex, site.cquery, site.rmap anpassen damit notwendige Sourcen gefunden werden?

Source Mail-Example: http://think4.org/tmp/MailApp.zip


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jan 2011)

Du musst die benötigten Bundles in deine Target Platform (also das .target File) aufnehmen.


----------

